# Another question



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

my kaijus had the same lace lock and it broke too ... never replaced it but here is a possibility :

https://www.shapeways.com/product/3J2NW7N2G/nike-snowboard-boot-inner-liner-lace-lock


----------



## pop593 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Mate, I will give that a try.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

np ... hope it is a bit more durable than the original


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Both of mine broke a while ago, I just went with tying them up. I may have to give these replacements a try.


----------



## pop593 (Jun 26, 2017)

supham said:


> Both of mine broke a while ago, I just went with tying them up. I may have to give these replacements a try.


I bought two and managed to replace one. 
It's not an easy task though!!


----------

